# Devils Lake Fishing Report 4/24



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

The time has just about arrived. As of today, much of the lake is open. There 
is some busted up ice being blown into the downwind sides of the some of the 
bays, but by the weekend this should all be gone. One word of caution though. 
With the lake just opening, there's a lot of floating debris on the lake. 
Boaters need to use extreme caution when moving around on the lake. As for 
fishing, anglers are catching quite a few pike in Channel A and the bridges 
along the Mauvee Coulee. Anglers are also catching a few walleyes at these 
bridges and Channel A. But overall, the walleye action is still rather slow. 
As lake temps increase, their action will pick up. For pike, anglers are using 
jigs with twister tails and/or minnows, daredevils, countdowns, shadraps, and 
smelt or herring. For walleyes, anglers are using jigs with twister tails 
and/or minnows, countdowns, and shad raps. Firetiger, blue/silver, 
black/silver, or perch have been the better colors for cranks. It appears that 
most boat ramps made it through the winter without damage from the ice and are 
usable. However, docks have not yet been put in. The local group that does 
this usually waits until all the ice is clear and the wind has had a chance to 
blow most of the debris up on the shorelines. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

